

USGS 7 Days, Magnitude 4.5+ Worldwide EarthQuake Map - stevewilhelm
http://s831.us/1ttX0uO

======
fencepost
The list is Ok, but it's more interesting to hit the globe icon at the top
right and look at them on the map. Circle size indicates magnitude, color
indicates age.

Of note, Indonesia is very active and the impending eruption in Iceland is
showing up (hundreds of earthquakes in recent days, though only a few over
4.5).

